# Can't Upload Attachment to ImmiAccount



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

When I click on "Attach document" another window opens that says "Attach document" and "Loading", but it never actually loads.

My case officer just emailed me last week and I noticed this problem when I tried to upload some of my work experience files that she requested.

Beside each person on my application it says "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you."

I emailed the documents directly to the email address that my CO provided. Is that what I'll have to do for the rest of the documents?


Thanks.

____________________________
IELTS (L/R/W/S 9/9/8/9): 5th Apr 2014 | EA Application (received): 1st Apr 2014 | +ve EA Assessment: 29th May 2014 | EOI submitted (233911, 70 points): 10th June 2014 | Invite: 23rd June 2014 | Visa Lodged: 23rd June 2014 | CO: 2nd Sept. 2014 | Medical: 4th Sept. 2014 | PCC: 9 Sept. 2014


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Freezin said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I click on "Attach document" another window opens that says "Attach document" and "Loading", but it never actually loads.
> 
> ...


Try using a different browser


----------



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Try using a different browser


Good idea - it worked with Google Chrome!

I forgot to mention in my post that I had tried with Firefox 32.0 and Internet Explorer 9.

But it worked with Chrome...

____________________________
IELTS (L/R/W/S 9/9/8/9): 5th Apr 2014 | EA Application (received): 1st Apr 2014 | +ve EA Assessment: 29th May 2014 | EOI submitted (233911, 70 points): 10th June 2014 | Invite: 23rd June 2014 | Visa Lodged: 23rd June 2014 | CO: 2nd Sept. 2014 | Medical: 4th Sept. 2014 | PCC: 9 Sept. 2014


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

Greetings,

I have filled my Visa Application for 189 Visa. However I am not able to find any location for adding attachments (documents scanned). I used both Google Chrome and Internet Explorer

Can you tell me the procedure?

Do I have to submit my filled application and then make payment. When and where do I add attachments?


----------



## jeannel (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,

We are in 2018 and I still have the same problem ... I can't umpload the "attached document" into ImmiAccont.
I tried on Google Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer and Safari (Mac) but nothing works.

Does anyone have an idea of what I could do?

Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Aus_Ques said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have filled my Visa Application for 189 Visa. However I am not able to find any location for adding attachments (documents scanned). I used both Google Chrome and Internet Explorer
> 
> ...


You will be able to upload documents after you submit the application and pay the fee.

Check this video for step by step process....





And this one for how to upload documents

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf


----------

